# Local Bus Schedule in Uruapan



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm looking at staying in a hostal for a month and would like to get around by bus, looking for a permanent apartment or house. Does anyone know the bus schedule in town? Is it printed anywhere? Any information would be appreciated. So far, I've only found buses I can take from Uruapan to another city.:juggle:​


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The local buses that run around town don't need a schedule because they are so frequent

You can probably check the frequency from this web cam on the plaza
Uruapan Michoacn - Webcams de Mxico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Uruapan has a vast number of 'colectivos', or vans and mini-buses, which run local routes. You will find them at centralized locations, especially on the main plaza's southeast corner. If you were to stand in front of the church, you would see a steady stream of them. Note the windshields for route information. As you can see, you'll need to know your local geography. These vehicles are cheap and efficient.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Thank you*

I am working on becomming familiar with the city and the names of places. Thank you for all the info.
:clap2:


RVGRINGO said:


> Uruapan has a vast number of 'colectivos', or vans and mini-buses, which run local routes. You will find them at centralized locations, especially on the main plaza's southeast corner. If you were to stand in front of the church, you would see a steady stream of them. Note the windshields for route information. As you can see, you'll need to know your local geography. These vehicles are cheap and efficient.


----------

